# The liverwort thread



## Manuran

I doubt this will be a long-lived thread, but since liverworts are some of my favorites, I thought why not. lol I'm know there are some nice Riccia tanks out there as well as tanks that have some spontaneous growth of liverworts. I just wanted to see what's out there.

Here are a few types of Riccardia. There are quite a few species and many are similar looking. I just love the slight variation among the species. They will grow on almost anything that stays damp.


----------



## skylsdale

Manuran said:


> I doubt this will be a long-lived thread...


Are you kidding me, Chuck? This has the makings of being an EPIC thread.


----------



## Freeradical53

What are these and do they grow naturally? Does someone offer these for sale?


----------



## skylsdale

I have no idea what this is...just a volunteer that popped up a year or two ago in the vivarium. One of my favorite things in the tank:


----------



## frogparty

Hey! I have that too! Mayb Riccardia?


----------



## candm519

Here is my 'Popup' Mini liverwort:

In mixed tank, to right of Selaginella









Easy propagation!









Close-up










And a somewhat larger liverwort, with broader thalli, I found growing in the woods next to a blacktop drive:

Dry, it appeared almost bluish color. It turned greener after a rain. The little black dots are female receptacles. 









It produced lots of 4-lobed male 'trees'. Rain or bugs must deliver sperm to ova. 









In captivity, it seemed to also enjoy (vegetative-only) propagation on Jiffypots:


----------



## eos

Awesome thread. I'll be coming along for the ride.


----------



## Frogtofall

Some I used to have....

*Marchantia polymorpha*


----------



## frogparty

great gemmae cups on that one


----------



## candm519

(NOT locally available!)
Wild Panama liverwort on a wooden fence. I wish I could have brought it home.


----------



## harrywitmore

That fence was awesome Anne. In that walk I think I could have filled a van full of plants I wanted.



candm519 said:


> (NOT locally available!)
> Wild Panama liverwort on a wooden fence. I wish I could have brought it home.


----------



## candm519

I agree, Harry. We were just sooooo good! I had to delve deep to restrain myself.


----------



## Frogtofall

I probably would have found some stuck to my shoe.


----------



## NathanB

heres mine


----------



## JimO

I might stop to smell the roses, but until I read this, I'd never stopped to look at the liverworts. I'm pretty sure I have something like that growing in with the moss. The macro on my camera might not enable me to get close enough to ID, but I'll give it a try.

BTW - awesome thread.


----------



## Dendro Dave

Well guess I better post mine...even though its already been posted several times 











Just to give you an idea how tough this stuff is, every plant pictured below I think I managed to kill during a period of neglecting this viv when I basically had no animals. Except this stuff hung on...died back some, but is coming back just by adding water. Also where it is growing used to be some nice T&C tropical moss that seemed to be doing well till this stuff just grew over it  Its mean and dang near idiot proof.









Anne sent me some of her stuff, and it may be the same stuff I have. I'm not sure the growth looks slightly different especially in some of the pics but what I got looks really close if not identical so i'm guessing same species or very closely related.

The goal is to mix all the stuff she sent, with the several mosses and liverwort or 2 that I have in a big 3ft x 2ft sterlite container and grow it as a mix. I plan on trying to add some utricularia to it also, possibly some self seeding types to give it more of a chance to stick around and come back even if it dies off. I will then dub this super moss/liverwort mix E.L.F....Eclectic, Living, Floor...or um something like that  ...and try to get some out into the hobby. I know for some its a struggle finding suitable mosses and getting them to survive in a viv...especially when you are first starting out. Thats the plan anyways


----------



## milez803

where can u buy liverwort? they look awesome for floor ground.. and also.. are they very hard to grow?

milez


----------



## candm519

DendroDave, I love the idea of including pop-up surprises.


----------



## Dendro Dave

milez803 said:


> where can u buy liverwort? they look awesome for floor ground.. and also.. are they very hard to grow?
> 
> milez


I think the only one I've really ever seen for sale was from Hirts. It was the larger more typical liverwort, ok well I take that back you can find riccia/riccardia species here on the board, and aquatic plant vendors sell a few types als...some may work out of the water...they make a good ground cover in moist tanks with good lighting. Brian's tropicals often has some.


----------



## Manuran

skylsdale said:


> Are you kidding me, Chuck? This has the makings of being an EPIC thread.


Hey Ron, I guess you may be right! There are already more responses than I thought this would get. Your liverwort is the type of stuff I was hoping to see. 

I'm enjoying everyone's photos and comments as well. Hopefully, there are more out there.
Great job growing those moss and liverwort species on the jiffy pots Anne.
JimO, hopefully your camera is able to get a picture. Always interested in seeing photos.

To answer the question are they easy to grow. Some are very easy, while others (at least in my experience) are very difficult. For the most part if you can provide a constantly damp, but not sodden substrate you should be able to grow them. Moss, rock, wood, clay, and even potting soils seem to be able to grow a variety of liverworts.

Here's a nice example of a leafy liverwort. The genus is Schistochila


----------



## candm519

That's pretty! 
It is also a nice example of how confused I can get; is there a quick easy way to know that this is a liverwort, and not a flat leafy moss or a short selaginella?


----------



## Frogtofall

I assume by the reproductive structures? May not be quick if the piece you see isn't in reproduction mode though...


----------



## Manuran

Hi Anne,
It is confusing at times. Even knowing what makes a plant a liverwort vs. a moss doesn't seem to help at times. 

I guess the first thing to know is that there are 2 types of liverworts. Thallose which are the ones we have been posting pictures of and the leafy ones like the Schistochila I posted.

Supposedly, the two characteristics that are reliable are the sporophytes, like Antone mentioned. And the unicellular rhizoids ("roots"). For me, that seems a little hardcore or fleeting in the case of the sporophytes.

Visually, which I think where most of us want to go, the leafy liverworts have 3 rows of leaves. 2 large lateral rows, and one smaller ventral row. So, casually looking at a leafy liverwort, you should see just 1 plane of leaves. In a moss the leaves are arranged as a whorl around the stem. Also, a liverwort leaf doesn't have a midvein. The problem is that there are exceptions to these rules. There are a few other differences, but with those you start needing magnification to see.

So in the end it is a bit confusing, but hopefully interesting enough attract a few hobbyist to explore a little more. I feel that this mix of confusion and diversity is what makes this group of plants so much more fascinating.

Anyway, I hope this helps or at very least didn't make things more confusing. lol


----------



## candm519

I've read most of those bits and pieces but could never fit them into one lump in my head. Thank you for the synopsis. I feel a little better somehow, just knowing it isn't always easy. And like 'higher' plants, sometimes breeding structures are necessary for IDs.

I noticed that they all, along with lichens, frequently grow together in mixed, possibly sequential, communities. 
(Panama again. I do wish I had taken the time to focus better)


----------



## botanyboy03

We have some liverwort as weeds in our pots at work, and its really kinda weedy, but I was thinking about bringing some home for the vivs. Great thread. 

Beautiful shot Anne. You posted that as I was typing my response. Give the non-vascular plants their credit ( something I haven't done too much as a botanist) 

Zac


----------



## JimO

This thread has inspired me. I just ordered two types of liverwort from one of our members.


----------



## Taliesin-DS

bussardnr said:


> heres mine


Looks like Utricularia (longifolia?) to me.


----------



## Vermfly

candm519 said:


> (NOT locally available!)
> Wild Panama liverwort on a wooden fence. I wish I could have brought it home.



Are you sure this is a liverwort? It looks a lot like a squamulose lichen with the orange part being multiple sexual bodies of the fugal component. They are called ascus.


----------



## Dendro Dave

Vermfly said:


> Are you sure this is a liverwort? It looks a lot like a squamulose lichen with the orange part being multiple sexual bodies of the fugal component. They are called ascus.


I'd guess lichen also


----------



## Mitch

I just had an awesome Liverwort pop up randomly on a coco hut in one of my vivs. I'll try to post pictures soon.


----------



## candm519

You may be right about id. 

I thought liverwort because of the shiny wet-look (but dry to touch) seersuckered thalli. The growing area was shady and slightly damp. To me, it didn't resemble a wet lichen. I believe Harry got more photos of it.

However, I was struck by the similarity to this (my id) lichen, growing in a sunnier but recently rained on area.


----------



## inka4040

Riccardia and Schistochila growing on lava rock. 











Marchantia growing with some unknown Hydrocotyle I pulled out of a fish tank.











Riccardia and some sort of moss growing in a terrarium I made out of an old light cover and a candle holder.












Plagiomnium in another small terrarium.


----------



## Dendro Dave

Very nice


----------



## inka4040

Thanks, dude! This whole thread just reeks of awesomeness.


----------



## Manuran

Really great job on growing those. I like the combination of the Marchantia and the Hydrocotyle. Very nice layout as well.
Just to add to this thread, here's a nice liverwort. Possibly a Pallavincia species.
It's a decent sized liverwort, and I like that it is semi-transparent


----------



## inka4040

Thanks, Manuran! As you can see, I'm putting your stuff to good use. Here's some riccardia and moss growing on a bit of driftwood. I smeared clay on there to help it adhere, and it's finally starting to colonize the wood itself. I'll likely be utilizing a similar process when the viv finally comes together.


----------



## Lunar Gecko

This post is great! I love when the good surprises pop up in vivs.


----------



## koolparrot

Arg all i have is the orginal riccia : (
It would be nice to have more ground cover plants......


----------



## winstonamc

two questions,

are there places to buy this stuff, or does it just pop up by chance?
And, are the ebay rumors of tropical lichens just hogwash or are there some good viv candidates?

Gracias


----------



## earthfrog

winstonamc said:


> two questions,
> 
> are there places to buy this stuff, or does it just pop up by chance?
> And, are the ebay rumors of tropical lichens just hogwash or are there some good viv candidates?
> 
> Gracias


The way I did it is just to send a private message to those on this thread.
And it does also pop up in the tank---I currently have what looks like pellia coming up in one tank, with tiny bits of another kind that look like little green, transparent 'shelf mushrooms' coming up on a piece of cork bark. Pretty cool!


----------



## Dendro Dave

winstonamc said:


> two questions,
> 
> are there places to buy this stuff, or does it just pop up by chance?
> And, are the ebay rumors of tropical lichens just hogwash or are there some good viv candidates?
> 
> Gracias


You can find some on ebay I think, and sometimes different types are sold by plant vendors and also buying mounted plants like orchids or things in fern pots tend to come with mosses and liverworts attached.


----------



## PeanutbuttER

Probably 2 weeks ago I bought some pellia at the LFS. The only problem was that I asked for riccia  If you know what you're looking for I bet you could find some locally.


----------



## NathanB

Manuran, the op of this tread, sells a few different species you do see very often.


----------



## inka4040

Dendro Dave said:


> You can find some on ebay I think, and sometimes different types are sold by plant vendors and also buying mounted plants like orchids or things in fern pots tend to come with mosses and liverworts attached.


There is one lady on eBay that sells locally collected stuff from Arkansas. None of the fruticose or cladonia lichens lasted very long. So far I've had luck with what she calls thiudium, and her hair cap moss. Long term though, who knows. Carolina biological has marchantia and concephalum. I wish I had found that out before ordering from hirts.


----------



## Dendro Dave

inka4040 said:


> There is one lady on eBay that sells locally collected stuff from Arkansas. None of the fruticose or cladonia lichens lasted very long. So far I've had luck with what she calls thiudium, and her hair cap moss. Long term though, who knows. Carolina biological has marchantia and concephalum. I wish I had found that out before ordering from hirts.


Ya I ordered some lichens from one of the ebay people...didn't last, nor has it for others I've heard about. To be fair though it didn't arrive in the best of shape either. Lichens are different from liverworts and mosses though, usually a better chance at them surviving in a viv...of course its never a sure thing.


----------



## Manuran

I just thought these 2 liverworts growing together looked rather nice. One is a Riccardia, the other I'm unsure of the name.


----------



## katyle

This is an awesome thread. I would really love to be able to get some of this stuff to grow on the wood in my vivs. I am lucky because my Biology teacher is obsessed with liverworts. He told my he could give me a bunch of different species for free! I will post my success (if any).


----------



## Manuran

Good luck katyle. Looking forward to seeing your liverworts.


----------



## frogparty

I get contact dermatitis from the riccardia looking liverwort I have growing, but the frogs dont seem to care


----------



## Manuran

Here's an unidentified leafy liverwort. It's a small dainty species. Unfortunately, the photo doesn't capture that aspect well. For some reason this one makes me extra happy whenever I open the container and see that it is growing well. Hopefully I can start using it in my tanks soon.


----------



## izzywalker

Ordered a small sample of Monosolenium tenerum half a month ago from an aquatics site and it arrived looking kind of gray and all plantings died within a week or two as far as I can tell. I just picked up a larger liverwort from a local nursery, hopefully this one is a bit more successful as I really like the look of these. I think by the time the originally Monosolenium arrived to me shipped from somewhere in Malaysia or thereabouts it had been in transit for almost two weeks and had no kick left to it by that time.


----------



## varanoid

I picked up an order of orchids from andy's orchids recently and on my tour they said liverwort is a pest in their greenhouses. When I took an interest in it they laughed at me, wondering why I would want to cultivate such a pest. Apparently in ideal conditions, liverwort can grow so dense that it prevents roots from breathing oxygen and steals nutrients from plants as well. They said that they had a hard time keeping up with removing liverwort. That being said, I have no liverwort growing in my vivs. But I wish I did. It looks awesome! I think the next time I am at andy's I will ask them to give me some to see how it does.


----------



## Manuran

Like other groups of plants there are species of liverwort that grow so fast they become pests. I'm going to guess maybe a species of Marchantia? Sorry, I don't have a photo, as I don't grow it. I have come across a few others that grow a bit too quickly as well. Of course a lot of times if a plant grows faster than the one you are trying to grow that makes it a pest. I've seen large patches of Marchantia that are very attractive, with the right perspective of course


----------



## varanoid

Manuran said:


> Like other groups of plants there are species of liverwort that grow so fast they become pests. I'm going to guess maybe a species of Marchantia? Sorry, I don't have a photo, as I don't grow it. I have come across a few others that grow a bit too quickly as well. Of course a lot of times if a plant grows faster than the one you are trying to grow that makes it a pest. I've seen large patches of Marchantia that are very attractive, with the right perspective of course


Agreed. While I found the liverwort attractive, Andy's Orchids definately disagreed. Beauty is definately in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Frogtofall

Manuran said:


> Like other groups of plants there are species of liverwort that grow so fast they become pests. I'm going to guess maybe a species of Marchantia? Sorry, I don't have a photo, as I don't grow it. I have come across a few others that grow a bit too quickly as well. Of course a lot of times if a plant grows faster than the one you are trying to grow that makes it a pest. I've seen large patches of Marchantia that are very attractive, with the right perspective of course


From my only post on page one. A pic of Marchantia polymorpha...


----------



## skylsdale

This one belongs to the NY Botanical Garden:


----------



## skylsdale

As do these:


----------



## josh_r

some stuff I had growing in a viv about 4 years ago


----------



## mordoria

skylsdale said:


> This one belongs to the NY Botanical Garden:


Hey Ron, 
Do you know what kind of moss that is surrounding the liverwort?


----------



## skylsdale

mordoria said:


> Hey Ron,
> Do you know what kind of moss that is surrounding the liverwort?


I don't...but it's ALL OVER in the tropical house.


----------



## Endagr8

josh_r said:


>


Is that a trapdoor spider's burrow I see?


----------



## moose35

sure is

looks to be a Liphistius sp.


moose


----------



## Manuran

3 nice liverworts growing together. It looks nice in life, not so much in the photo. Since I took the photo, I figured I should just post it. While, I've posted pics of Riccardias before, I believe these are different sp., but no guarantees


----------



## josh_r

Endagr8 said:


> Is that a trapdoor spider's burrow I see?



There were about 7 or 8 liphistius malayanus in there. They are very primitive trapdoor spiders that have segmented abdomens and no venom! Super cool spiders!


----------



## josh_r

Manuran said:


> Here's an unidentified leafy liverwort. It's a small dainty species. Unfortunately, the photo doesn't capture that aspect well. For some reason this one makes me extra happy whenever I open the container and see that it is growing well. Hopefully I can start using it in my tanks soon.




I have something very similar to this growing in my carnivorous plant garden. I have also found it in a fossil digging site my friend and I frequent. I put some in one of my vivs and it is growing.


----------



## Manuran

I figured my last posting for the year would be on one of my favorite groups.
While the picture itself isn't that exciting, I liked the way the Plagiochila liverwort (on the left) was growing among the Selaginellas. They look similar until you get up closer (as in this picture). For some reason, it makes me happy to see things growing together.


----------



## Manuran

I cut up some older pieces of a Plagiochila species of liverwort a little more severely than I usually do. I was pleasantly surprised at the resulting new growth. When I carefully lay down separated pieces on some sphagnum, I usually get a couple of new growths from each piece. Using this harsher method, I should get a nice mound in a few months or so. The first picture is the Plagiochila before I chopped it up. Picture two and three shows the new growth after I laid the pieces on some sphagnum.


----------



## ICS523

How exactly does one get a liverwort in there vivarium.


----------



## mitcholito

Cool thread. I had to join and share. =) 

This is a Pellia sp. from Dominican republic. Note the sporongonia on the left picture.










Here is a ...well is it a lichen or a liverworth? Photo is taken in a very remote part of the Sierra de Baoruco mountains.


----------



## ICS523

wow i think i have some of this stuff starting in my new viv, you can just see the starts of it coming in with the moss, its sort of ferny looking. I hope it gets bigger like the ones on this thread.


----------



## Manuran

Just 2 nice Riccardias sp. meeting up in a viv. I like how the 2 types look together.


----------



## crazydaz

Whoa! Really cool shot! Love how the colors look similar, but the differences in textures is really neat and complimentary! What do you have it growing on?


----------



## ICS523

sweet!!! I love the ferny look of it, such interesting little plants.


----------



## Manuran

crazydaz said:


> Whoa! Really cool shot! Love how the colors look similar, but the differences in textures is really neat and complimentary! What do you have it growing on?


Those are growing on a piece of wood. Riccardias will grow on most anything as long as the moisture is sufficient.


----------



## Tinctoc

*Conocephalum conicum *


----------



## JoshsDragonz

I have what appears to be a liverwort of some type popping up on a leaf and a piece of sphagnum moss.










-Josh


----------



## Manuran

JoshsDragonz said:


> I have what appears to be a liverwort of some type popping up on a leaf and a piece of sphagnum moss.


I think that's more likely a fern gametophyte. Hopefully a nice and interesting fern will sprout from it.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Yea after looking up some pics it definitely looks like a gametophyte. Thanks Chuck.

-Josh


----------



## Manuran

Pallavicinia sp. 
Couple bits of other bryophytes, but not worth mentioning.


----------



## Bjcg

Any tips and growing liverworts? 


-Bryan


----------



## Manuran

Bjcg said:


> Any tips and growing liverworts?
> 
> 
> -Bryan


Many want good light, high humidity, and a damp but well drained substrate. A lot like other terrarium plants.


----------



## toaddrool

mordoria said:


> Hey Ron,
> Do you know what kind of moss that is surrounding the liverwort?


_Conocephalum conicum_ which my mentor (a lower plants specialist) ID'd on a visit to NYBG, an aromatic species that smells nice when crushed, I have some in my vivarium.


Great thread, I'll be adding stuff to the thread later, never thought anyone would be interested in liverworts in the viv, besides me.

Also I would reccomend the book
Outstanding Mosses & Liverworts of Pennsylvannia & Nearby States by Susan Munch as begginners guide to learning your liverworts and mosses of the area. Some of the other older better books are out of print and copies that are for sale are very expensive.


----------



## toaddrool

skylsdale said:


> This one belongs to the NY Botanical Garden:


_Conocephalum conicum_


----------



## Bjcg

Mind posting a pic of it in your Viv?? I'd really like to check it out!!


----------



## dendrothusiast

Here's a liverwort I bought from a local orchid greenhouse at an event.

I was told it was tropical and so far has been doing okay in it's grow 
out - excuse the bad photography please


----------



## toaddrool

Here are the liverworts I have in my 20 gallon long vertical tank.

_Frullania_

Frullania-02 by tindomul1of9, on Flickr

Frullania-01 by tindomul1of9, on Flickr

Frullania-03 by tindomul1of9, on Flickr

_Conocephalum conicum_

Conocephalum conicum-04 by tindomul1of9, on Flickr

This one I have growing in a pot on Vireya
Not sure what it is but I have already transplanted some it to my tank.

Liverwort NOID-01 by tindomul1of9, on Flickr

Liverwort NOID-02 by tindomul1of9, on Flickr

Liverwort NOID-03 by tindomul1of9, on Flickr

This one I had growing in the other 20 long vertical, but this was back in '07. Don't remember what it was. Don't even remember why it died.


Liverwort by tindomul1of9, on Flickr


----------



## FroggyKnight

Hey those re awesome! Was just talking about getting some for my tanks, love them!! Thanks for posting.

FroggyKnight


----------



## Manuran

Couple of liverworts


----------



## Judy S

glad this thread has been resurected (sp?)...so, where does one obtain liverworts??? I do love ferns, etc., and would really like to try a tank with just this sort of thing...


----------



## Dendro Dave

Judy S said:


> glad this thread has been resurected (sp?)...so, where does one obtain liverworts??? I do love ferns, etc., and would really like to try a tank with just this sort of thing...


Hirts I think is the only place I've seen that sells a liverwort regularly...can sometimes find them on ebay and in the db classifieds...maybe some of the sponsors, but generally you get them from buying plants that have mosses/liverworts growing on them. Which usually means from dedicated nurseries/garden centers, or online rather then lowes/home depot as their plants either die or are sold before they develop them usually.

Mounted orchids and other mounted plants on established mounts are good sources.


----------



## inka4040

Carolina Biological has conocephalum and marchantia too.


----------



## mfsidore

So this isy the stuff in my tank!!!! THANKS!!!


----------



## epiphytes etc.

I just discovered what is now my favorite liverwort! Calypogeia azurea.









File:Calypogeia azurea (Bartkelch-Lebermoos) IMG 4165.JPG - Wikimedia Commons

Apparently, this grows in the PNW, so anybody up there wanna track some down and send it to me?


----------



## Bunsincunsin

epiphytes etc. said:


> I just discovered what is now my favorite liverwort! Calypogeia azurea.
> 
> Apparently, this grows in the PNW, so anybody up there wanna track some down and send it to me?


I was just looking at one I found yesterday growing on some very low branches at a local park/trail. It was very similar in appearance, but seemed to "branch" more. I'll have to get some photos of it; I was very tempted to grab some.


----------



## Trickishleaf

Here's a liverwort that I collected from a potted Japanese Maple. I rinsed it in bleach and put it in the tank after a few weeks.
It's coming back in very nicely.


----------



## greenman857

epiphytes etc. said:


> I just discovered what is now my favorite liverwort! Calypogeia azurea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> File:Calypogeia azurea (Bartkelch-Lebermoos) IMG 4165.JPG - Wikimedia Commons
> 
> Apparently, this grows in the PNW, so anybody up there wanna track some down and send it to me?


Wow I like that one too! I'd be down for some too if someone got some!


----------



## frogparty

epiphytes etc. said:


> I just discovered what is now my favorite liverwort! Calypogeia azurea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> File:Calypogeia azurea (Bartkelch-Lebermoos) IMG 4165.JPG - Wikimedia Commons
> 
> Apparently, this grows in the PNW, so anybody up there wanna track some down and send it to me?


I used to see that all the time in the Hoh rainforest, growing next to, or intermixed with epiphytic selaginella.


----------



## Judy S

Trickishleaf said:


> Here's a liverwort that I collected from a potted Japanese Maple. I rinsed it in bleach and put it in the tank after a few weeks.
> It's coming back in very nicely.


Any idea what its name is??? Is the spotted area part of the liverwort??? If not, what is it? Pretty neat looking...I certainly wouldn't turn down some if it appeared at my door.....!


----------



## Trickishleaf

I don't have a definite ID, but it looks to be Conocephalum Conicum.
The spotted section is part of the liverwort that has not gotten enough light to recover from the bleach bath so it hasn't regained its bright green color yet.


----------



## Manuran

epiphytes etc. said:


> I just discovered what is now my favorite liverwort! Calypogeia azurea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> File:Calypogeia azurea (Bartkelch-Lebermoos) IMG 4165.JPG - Wikimedia Commons
> 
> Apparently, this grows in the PNW, so anybody up there wanna track some down and send it to me?


Very pretty. But, I like the leafy liverwort in the lower right hand corner even more!
It looks like Plagiochila asplenioides.


----------



## hydrophyte

Several months ago somebody posted shots of a liverwort that appeared as a volunteer with an orchid. It had a pendant, scaly thallus. It looked more like a mini orchid than a liverwort. Can anybody remember the plant I'm talking about? I have looked through this thread and I can't find it again.


----------



## hydrophyte

josh_r said:


> some stuff I had growing in a viv about 4 years ago


I think I saw pictures of this viv somewhere else. I sure would like to know more details about it.

I think josh_r quit the hobby or moved away or something.


----------



## toaddrool

That is sweet liverwort growth hydrophyte!!!

I finally got myself a macro lens and was able to get a good enough pic of this liverwort. It came with some plants and now its in my vivarium.

I think its Calypogeja (Calypogeia alternate spelling).


----------



## Manuran

Is that the same one that came in on your Vireya Rhododendron that you posted earlier in this thread? Nice growth.


----------



## toaddrool

Yea, same one. Its spread out now. But also hard to find because its usually covered by some type of moss. Have about 4 different types of mosses in that tank now.


----------



## Frogtofall

A little liverwort attached to an Elaphoglossum lingua from Charles Alford. I think I'm gonna try to pop this outta here and grow it out.

This photo was taken with my cell phone looking through a jewelers loop...


----------



## hydrophyte

That's pretty cool.


----------



## inka4040

This stuff is going around the aquarium trade as notocyphus lutescens. How accurate that is, I have no idea.


----------



## dartboard

Does anyone know if you can blend these up and spread them around your tank like people will do with moss mixes?


----------



## inka4040

Riccardia, riccia, definitely. I wonder if the larger ones like conocephalum and marchantia would be too bruised/damaged to do so though.


----------



## ChrisAZ

Carolina Biological sells spores if that interests you at all. You could add them to your moss mix.


----------



## inka4040

Figure it's about time for a bump. 

Unfortunately don't have an ID for this one. Only got a couple of fronds. Really hoping it takes off. 












Riccocarpus intermingled with the same notocyphus from earlier.












Another shot of the riccocarpus showing some broader growth.


----------



## dirtmonkey

Sorry about the blur, these were taken on the phone through irregular bubble bowl glass. I plucked a couple pieces of liverworts from the Oregon coast and dropped them into the faux-wabi-kusa thing I made for my office. I only did that about a month ago, so no long-term information yet.
_
Conocephalum conitum_ is already posted a couple times, so I'm just adding to the evidence that it might adapt well indoors. I dropped this strip of it where the older end was in water, and after thinking about it for a while, it sent out a tiny narrow new growth that is now widening and beginning to branch. The new growth from the narrow spot is about an inch long. It's normally on moist rock farther above the water level, but I just poured extra water in to be sure it gets through the holiday week without drying out:










_Pellia neesiana_ looked rough for a few weeks, I thought it would melt away, but it's just starting to show new growth, too, so I have hope for it:


----------



## BeastMaster

Liverwort?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hydrophyte

BeastMaster said:


> Liverwort?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like the beginning of a fern sporophyte growing from a gametophyte.


----------



## dirtmonkey

This _Schistochila _has already been posted here, but I'm adding another one to comment that it has turned out to be much more tolerant of dim lighting than I expected. After getting it from Manuran, I put pieces in various places to see how it does... all are fine, and the leftover bits were tossed into a plastic shoebox in the dark, with some light potting soil and cat hair. It's actually growing.
Well, not total dark, but far enough away from a window that most potted plants that need much more than an old green _Aglaonema _have a hard time.










And I don't think I posted these already... they are what I believe are foliose liverworts from local forest, but I could be confusing the little ones with mosses. I planned to try them indoors but haven't gotten organized.

A small dark colored one in a dim clay streambank overhang:









An extremely tiny one in a little hole at the end of a decomposing conifer log:









A loose hanging one on the trunk of a maple tree:









And a cool shoestringy one that is pretty common in the moister forests' logs, trunks, rocks, and ground:


----------



## dirtmonkey

Edit (but the edit link seems to have disappeared):

That last one is probably a _Plagiothecium_, sole genus in the family Plagiotheciaceae, possibly _P. undulatum_, and it's a moss.


----------



## inka4040

Jungermannia truncata


----------



## hydrophyte

dirtmonkey said:


> This _Schistochila _has already been posted here, but I'm adding another one to comment that it has turned out to be much more tolerant of dim lighting than I expected. After getting it from Manuran, I put pieces in various places to see how it does... all are fine, and the leftover bits were tossed into a plastic shoebox in the dark, with some light potting soil and cat hair. It's actually growing.
> Well, not total dark, but far enough away from a window that most potted plants that need much more than an old green _Aglaonema _have a hard time.


Are you sure that's a liverwort? It looks like it has pretty distinctive leaf "midribs" (or whatever you call them for mosses) and I thought that these were lacking in all liverworts.


----------



## dirtmonkey

hydrophyte said:


> Are you sure that's a liverwort? It looks like it has pretty distinctive leaf "midribs" (or whatever you call them for mosses) and I thought that these were lacking in all liverworts.


Hmmm... I received it as _Schistochila_, and never thought to double-check. I'll throw some under magnification.


----------



## kromar

seen some interesting plant in the woods, not sure if this is some kind of moss or maybe some mushroom thing


----------



## soobie

It's a lichen, some sort of Cladonia.


----------



## kromar

soobie said:


> It's a lichen, some sort of Cladonia.


ah yes google directly shows the same when searching for Cladonia, thanks for that hint


----------



## Woodswalker

Those are really some nice shots of the lichen, by the way.


----------



## Wy Renegade

Very cool thread, thanks for sharing! Does anyone on the boards offer liverworts up for sale?


----------

